# Opinion: Red Sea Reefer Vs. Custom



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey all just looking for peoples opinions out there. I have been looking to upgrade to a larger tank and contacted an aquarium builder for a quote. Now the quote was higher than I was expecting it to be. My question is the tank I was thinking of ordering is 50 gallons, but with the cost of the tank build, overflow box,sump, and stand it would almost be the exact same cost as the Red Sea Reefer 250 (54 gallon). Now I am divided as to which way I would rather go any opinions would help


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I vote for the Red Sea, looks great and comes with tank, stand and sump I believe.

Probably be my next tank type.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Thats what i was thinking and I could just walk into Big Als and buy it as is no worries. But the tank I was thinking about would be equally sexy and I am torn. Just some more info the custom tank would 36x18x18, 3 panel starphire 1/2" glass, back panel black, drilled for the elite aquatics overflow, dual return lines. This would also let me have a bigger sump as the reefer 250 is only 11 gallons. But like I said the costs are almost identical once I start adding everything up and now I dont know how to waste my hard earned money


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The tank and stand is almost the lest expensive part of the deal. get the one you want


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

I went with custom and the EA overflow. My system is quiet and quite happy with it.


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Funny, i was debating this till today. I asked for quotes around and ppl were asking more for custom than red sea... so today i went to big als and bought the red sea 170 with stand sump ato! For 1412$ but got around 200$ reward bonus points! Sooo im glad i made this choice!!! Red sea tanks are above everyones! They are extremely nice!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Albz said:


> so today i went to big als and bought the red sea 170 with stand sump ato! For 1412$ but got around 200$ reward bonus points!


I was going to come here to say this would be a good way to buy a system. But isn't Wednesday only Double points? How'd you get enough for $200, which I assumed needed 5000 points?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Exactly the same question in my mind too!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Custom vs "Off the shelf AIO"

Generally you will end up paying more going custom BUT you get exactly what you want without compromise based on your wants and desires in livestock. You will have to get creative with cabinetry and wire management.

AIOs are targeted to a "plug and play" and "minimal effort" market that just want a nice looking system in their home/office without having to get X from here and Y from there and minimal effort in assembly. With the closed top style of the RS250, you should buy sealed bearing fans to have when the OEM fans start to break down. They will get noisy and eventually stop causing water temp to get upwards to 85*F...so keep that in mind.

The skimmer is OK but an ATO is a must to keep it working consistently.

If you are a DIYer and want something to start with and modify as you gain experience and change components, ie T5 to LED...its a great way to start tinkering and still when closed up...a great looking system.

If you just want a simple reef with "easy to keep" corals and fish: AIO.

If you want to keep "demanding" corals and the myriad of equipment to make work easier: custom.

JM2C/E


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

wtac said:


> Custom vs "Off the shelf AIO"
> 
> Generally you will end up paying more going custom BUT you get exactly what you want without compromise based on your wants and desires in livestock. You will have to get creative with cabinetry and wire management.


1+ well said


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

The manager there gave me free 4000points lol which he said its like 100$ plus double points so i got like 2846 plus i already have 1850


----------



## DurhamReefer (Oct 5, 2016)

I purchased a Red Sea reefer 350 deluxe and I'm happy with it. The build quality is good. I've only had it running for a little over 3 months now, so it's just a baby as reef tanks go. So far so good though.
If you are planning on getting the reefer and using AI hydras, consider buying the reefer deluxe model. The mounting arms for the lights look much better than the ones available from AI and they swing up for easier access into the display. There really isn't much of a price difference from buying a regular reefer plus lights vs reefer deluxe, just better mounting arms.
I got mine from big als Scarborough. Deal with Andy if you decide to buy there, he treated me very well.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

The only thing I never like with tanks with internal overflow is that it's hard to keep that part clean. Also takes valuable real estate. I went custom so I can go with external overflow. The acrylic overflow also scratches after awhile.

The Red Sea reefer also has a high water line and tends to overflow when wave maker is set at high. You have to be extremely careful cleaning the glass.
If you go custom make sure your waterline is two inches below the rim when the return pump is running. JMO.


----------

